# saturday's gig DISPUTA



## Noiseaddict (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys, check a vid of my band DISPUTA playing at the Garage Concert Hall (Downsview Park, Toronto) on Saturday. Please feel free to comment on it!

YouTube - Rutina - DISPUTA


----------

